# [Solved] Shadow of Keyboard on Screen



## sean.yesmunt (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello. Just picked up a used GNex off Craigslist. Old one broke and after 2 weeks with an old Droid 2 Global that someone let me use, I had to get my GNex back. It came rooted with CM 10.1. However, once I got home and started messing around with it (flashed AOKP and installed TWRP) I noticed that there was a shadow/outline (not really sure how to describe it) of the keyboard on the screen at all times. It's not the worst thing in the world, but it is pretty annoying (especially on pages with white backgrounds.) I'm pretty sure I did nothing to cause this but does anyone have any idea what is going on/how to fix this?

Sidenote: I just realized that the keyboard outline is not "on the picture" if you will. I took a screenshot, looked at it on my computer and the keyboard outline was not on the picture. Not sure what this means/if it helps.

I've tried to take a picture of my phone but they keyboard outline is too faint to pick up.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sean.yesmunt (Dec 22, 2012)

Figured it out! Downloaded "Screen Diagnostic" worked perfectly!


----------

